# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  रियल हाइड आई.पी. 4.1.5.8 फुल वर्जन

## Teach Guru

*मित्रों आज मैं आप लोगों के लिए एक छोटा सा लेकिन बहुत ही उपयोगी सॉफ्टवेयर लेकर आया हूँ, ये अंतर्जाल पर  भ्रमण करते-करते मिला । इस सॉफ्टवेयर का नाम है........रियल हाइड आई.पी. 4.1.5.8 वर्जन।*

----------


## Teach Guru

*दोस्तों मैं कई दिनों से परेशान था। क्योंकि मैं अपनी कई मनपसंद वेबसाइट इन्टरनेट पर खोल नहीं पाता था। पहले वह वेबसाइट आसानी से खुल जाती थी। उदाहरण के लिए जैसे:- thepirate,  आदि वेबसाइट जिसको आप क्लीक करके खोलेंगे तो यह नहीं खुलेंगी। इसका कारण यह है की कोर्ट ने इन सभी वेबसाइटों को बंद कर दिया है**।*

----------


## Teach Guru

*मुझे काफी दुख हुआ की अब इन वेबसाइट का उपयोग शायद मैं अब ना कर सकूं। क्योंकि हाई-कोर्ट ने इन वेबसाइट पर रोक लगा दी है। 
*
*तभी कुछ दिनों से मेरे मन में ख्याल आया की इन वेबसाइट को तो इंडिया में रोक लगायी है, विदेशो में तो नहीं ना रोक लगाईं है।*

----------


## Teach Guru

*तो  मुझे इस सॉफ्टवेयर के बारे में पता चला की कैसे हम अपने इन्टरनेट की लोकेशन  किसी दुसरे देश में दिखा सकते है और किसी बंद की गयी वेबसाइट को खोल सकते  है।*

----------


## Teach Guru

*मैंने इस सॉफ्टवेयर से अपनी इन्टरनेट की लोकेशन को इंडिया की बजाये ब्राजील में दिखाया तो thepiratebay,  आदि वेबसाइट आसानी के साथ खुल गयी**।*

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत  ही अच्छा सॉफ्टवेयर है, इससे आप अपने इन्टरनेट की आई.पी. किसी और देश की  दिखा सकते है, और किसी बंद वेबसाइट कहने का मतलब यह है की जैसे किसी  वेबसाइट जिसे इंडिया में रोक लगा दी गयी हो, उसे अपनी इन्टरनेट की लोकेशन  किसी दुसरे में दिखा कर खोल सकते है। 

इस सॉफ्टवेयर को चलाना बहुत ही आसान है।

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru

*इंस्टाल करने का तरीका:- सबसे पहले आप इसे डाउनलोड करले। यह जब डाउनलोड हो जायेगा तो आपको 7z फाइल के रूप में प्राप्त हो जायेगा। 
जिसे आप माउस से राईट क्लीक कर extract करे। 7z या rar फाइल को exract करने के लिए आपको जिस सॉफ्टवेयर की अवश्यकता पड़ेगी

वो आप यहाँ से डाउनलोड करें 
*

----------


## Teach Guru

*आपको यह एक फोल्डर के रूप में प्राप्त हो जायेगी, सबसे पहले आप इसके सेटअप को इंस्टाल करले।  जब इंस्टाल पूरा हो जाये तो c**ck फोल्डर में दिए गए real hide ip.exe को  कॉपी करे और जहा आपने इस सॉफ्टवेयर को इंस्टाल किया है, 
उस फोल्डर में जाकर  इसे पेस्ट करदे। यह आपसे replace मांगेगा जिसे आप yes को क्लीक करदे। अब आपका सॉफ्टवेयर फूल वर्जन में बदल जायेगा। जिसे आप आसानी के साथ उपयोग कर सकते है**।*

----------


## Teach Guru

*मात्र  5.86 एम बी का रिज्युमेबल डाउनलोड लिंक जिसको चाहिए वो यहाँ लिखे ....*

----------


## arushchopra

*मुझे भी पीएम्  करे PLEASE EMAILID  arush.chopra9@gmail.com
*

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *मुझे भी पीएम्  करे PLEASE EMAILID  
> *


आपको जानकारी आपके व्यक्तिगत सन्देश में प्रेषित कर दी गयि हे भाई यहाँ पे व्यक्तिगत सन्देश(pm box) उपलब्ध हे सो आपको आपके ईमेल की यहाँ पे कोई जरुरत नहीं पड़ती सो कृपया आगे ध्यान रखे आपका ईमेल address यहाँ पे न दे

----------


## avf000030

मुझे भी पीऍम कीजिये जोशी जी................ ............

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मुझे भी पीऍम कीजिये जोशी जी................ ............


आपको जानकारी आपके व्यक्तिगत सन्देश में प्रेषित कर दी गयि हे कृपया अपना व्यक्तिगत सन्देश खोल कर देख ले

----------


## ratirani2011

प्रिय teachgurujee तथा प्रिय मनोज जोशीजी  

नमस्कार 
कृपया  रियल हाईड इप  फुल latest  वर्शन मुझे pm करें .आभारी  हूँगी .
-रतिरानी

----------


## ratirani2011

प्रिय teachgurujee तथा प्रिय मनोज जोशीजी तथा अन्य सभी सहयोगी गण ,

नमस्कार 
इस वंडरफुल सूत्र और सॉफ्टवेर के लिए  आप सभी ने अन्तर्वासना के सदस्यों की चिरवांछित इच्छा पूर्ण की है। आप सभी बहुत-बहुत बधाई के पात्र हैं .
कृपया  रियल हाईड इप  फुल latest  वर्शन मुझे भी pm करें .आभारी  हूँगी .
-रतिरानी

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *आपको यह एक फोल्डर के रूप में प्राप्त हो जायेगी, सबसे पहले आप इसके सेटअप को इंस्टाल करले।  जब इंस्टाल पूरा हो जाये तो c**ck फोल्डर में दिए गए real hide ip.exe को  कॉपी करे और जहा आपने इस सॉफ्टवेयर को इंस्टाल किया है, 
> उस फोल्डर में जाकर  इसे पेस्ट करदे। यह आपसे replace मांगेगा जिसे आप yes को क्लीक करदे। अब आपका सॉफ्टवेयर फूल वर्जन में बदल जायेगा। जिसे आप आसानी के साथ उपयोग कर सकते है**।*


मित्र मैं इसे लोड नहीं कर प् रह हूँ... 
कीरिप्या स्क्रीन शोट से इसे समझाए 
इंतज़ार में !

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मित्र मैं इसे लोड नहीं कर प् रह हूँ... 
> कीरिप्या स्क्रीन शोट से इसे समझाए 
> इंतज़ार में !


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे कृपया देखे

----------


## manojdjoshi

> प्रिय teachgurujee तथा प्रिय मनोज जोशीजी  
> 
> नमस्कार 
> कृपया  रियल हाईड इप  फुल latest  वर्शन मुझे pm करें .आभारी  हूँगी .
> -रतिरानी


कृपया आप अपना व्यक्तिगत सन्देश को खाली करे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मुझे sangit  software फ्री चाहए , क्रैक प म कर दीजिए

----------


## yuvraz

*श्रीमान 
 मुझे भी "रियल हाइड आई.पी." चाहीये ..**मुझे भी मेल कर दें - yuvraz001@gmail.com
                                                              सधन्यवाद*

----------


## manojdjoshi

> प्रिय teachgurujee तथा प्रिय मनोज जोशीजी तथा अन्य सभी सहयोगी गण ,
> 
> नमस्कार 
> इस वंडरफुल सूत्र और सॉफ्टवेर के लिए  आप सभी ने अन्तर्वासना के सदस्यों की चिरवांछित इच्छा पूर्ण की है। आप सभी बहुत-बहुत बधाई के पात्र हैं .
> कृपया  रियल हाईड इप  फुल latest  वर्शन मुझे भी pm करें .आभारी  हूँगी .
> -रतिरानी





> *श्रीमान 
>  मुझे भी "रियल हाइड आई.पी." चाहीये ..**मुझे भी मेल कर दें - yuvraz001@gmail.com
>                                                               सधन्यवाद*


आपको लिंक प्रेषित कर दिया गया हे कृपया आप अपना व्यक्तिगत सन्देश खोल के देखलेवे

----------


## rahul.idea

कृपया मुझें भी पीएम कर दीजिये

----------


## skumarsgnr

_मुझे भी pm कर दे प्लीज धन्यबाद  Teach Guru_

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया मुझें भी पीएम कर दीजिये





> _मुझे भी pm कर दे प्लीज धन्यबाद  Teach Guru_


आपको लिंक प्रेषित कर दिया गया हे कृपया आप अपना व्यक्तिगत सन्देश खोल के देखलेवे

----------


## skumarsgnr

_धन्यबाद +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++_

----------


## skumarsgnr

_धन्यबाद +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++_

----------


## goverganesh

mujhe bhi download link meri id jsthakur252@rediffmail.com me send kar decentral 14

----------


## Shree Ji

रियल हाईड को इस्तेमाल करना क्यों  और कैसे फ़ायदेमंद हैं कृपया समझाये
साथ हि लिंक भी प्रेषित किजिये
अग्रिम धन्यवाद

----------


## manojdjoshi

> mujhe bhi download link meri id jsthakur252@rediffmail.com me send kar decentral 14





> रियल हाईड को इस्तेमाल करना क्यों  और कैसे फ़ायदेमंद हैं कृपया समझाये
> साथ हि लिंक भी प्रेषित किजिये
> अग्रिम धन्यवाद


आपको लिंक प्रेषित कर दिया गया हे कृपया आप अपना व्यक्तिगत सन्देश खोल के देखलेवे

----------


## rajivv

> *मात्र  5.86 एम बी का रिज्युमेबल डाउनलोड लिंक जिसको चाहिए वो यहाँ लिखे ....*


ये मुझे चाहिए....देने की कृपया करें.......
अगर आप के पास ज्योतिष के अच्छे सॉफ्टवेर हो तो वो भी देने की क्रप्या करें.....

----------


## gorakpuri

mujhe bhi de do bhai e-mail            :-          gorakpuri@gmail.com

----------


## jjojjy18

> *मात्र  5.86 एम बी का रिज्युमेबल डाउनलोड लिंक जिसको चाहिए वो यहाँ लिखे ....*


कृपया मुझें भी पीएम कर दीजिये......................plzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzz

ज्योतिष के अच्छे सॉफ्टवेर हो तो वो भी pm कर दीजिये.......i hv learn astro..

----------


## manojdjoshi

> mujhe bhi de do bhai e-mail            :-          gorakpuri@gmail.com


आपको लिंक प्रेषित कर दिया हे

----------


## manojdjoshi

> ये मुझे चाहिए....देने की कृपया करें.......
> अगर आप के पास ज्योतिष के अच्छे सॉफ्टवेर हो तो वो भी देने की क्रप्या करें.....





> कृपया मुझें भी पीएम कर दीजिये......................plzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzz
> 
> ज्योतिष के अच्छे सॉफ्टवेर हो तो वो भी pm कर दीजिये.......i hv learn astro..


कृपया आप अपना pm बॉक्स खाली करे ताकि में आपको मेसेज कर सकू

----------


## ddd600

कृपया मुझे भी पीएम करे

----------


## abhi18

Bhai g Mujhe bhi ye Softwate dene ka kast kare. Main aapko pm nahi kar pa raha hoon.

----------


## Random user

मुझे भी दे सर

----------


## amitraj7121

muje bhi dena bhai

----------


## PARIYAR

Mere ko bhi....PM

----------


## lovex123

sir kripya mujhe bhi pm kar de dhanyabad  vickyx123@rediffmail.com

----------


## esanjay

वेबसाइट कैसे बनयी जाती बनयी  है ?2010..........2011......2013.......?

----------


## mrityunjay.parasar

कृपया मुझें भी पीएम कर दीजिये !

----------


## bharat2fast

कृपया मुझें भी पीएम कर दीजिये

----------


## raj_mastana

AAP MUJE PM KIJIYE SIR

----------


## viswas7

कृपया  रियल हाईड इप  फुल latest  वर्शन मुझे pm करें

----------


## plugnplay

अब इस देश के PM से कुछ नहीं होने वाला, आपके PM से बात जरुर बन जाएगी।  कृपया मुझे भी अपने PM से कृतार्थ करें गुरु जी।

----------


## jkg

कृपया मुझें भी पीएम कर दीजिये......................plzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzz


jk51079@gmail.com

----------


## alonboy

कृपया मुझें भी पीएम कर दीजिये !

----------


## RAM2205

मुझे रियल हाईड का फुल वर्शन चाहिए। एडवांस में धन्यवाद।

----------


## hotguy1979

mujhe bhi link dijiye bhai sahab

----------


## harsh misra

*मुझे इसकी जरुरत है... कृपया इस टूल को मुझे प्रेषित करे....*

----------


## harsh misra

*श्रीमान 
मुझे भी "रियल हाइड आई.पी." चाहीये ..

मुझे भी मेल कर दें*

----------


## kumar vk

कृपया मुझें भी पीएम कर दीजिये !

----------

